# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Basaalcelkanker - Artikel

## Sylvia93

Inleiding

Basaalcelkanker is een vorm van huidkanker, ookwel basaalcelcarcinoom genoemd. Basaalcelcarcinoom is de minst kwaadaardige vorm van huidkanker, het groeit langzaam, maar een goede en tijdige behandeling is noodzakelijk om te voorkomen dat het carcinoom verder de huid en de onderliggende wefsels aantast. Wanneer er geen behandeling volgt kan het carcinoom ook het kraakbeen en botweefsel aantasten.

Hoe ontstaat het?

Basaalcelcarcinoom ontstaat in de basaallaag van de opperhuid. Jonge huidcellen delen zich ongecontroleerd. Dit proces verloopt relatief langzaam, uitzaaiingen komen niet voor. 
Net als bij het melanoom, is er bij basaalcelcarcinoom sprake van huidcellen waarvan het DNA beschadigd is zodat de cellen zich ongeremd kunnen delen. 
Deze vorm van huidkanker ontstaat doorgaans op delen van de huid waarop de zon schijnt, bijvoorbeeld in het gezicht, de oren, in de nek en op hoofd en schouders. Het gebruiken van een zonnebrandcrème met goede beschermende factoren is erg belangrijk.

Soorten basaalcelcarcinoom:

*Nodulair basaalcelcarcinoom*: is het meest algemeen en bevindt zich meestal in het gezicht. Het is een glazig, huidkleurig bultje, waarin vaak kleine bloedvaatjes zichtbaar zijn. Grotere exemplaren hebben in het midden vaak een kratertje. Dit type basaalcelcarcinoom groeit over het algemeen langzaam.

*Sprieterig groeiende basaalcelcarcinoom:* lijkt op het vorige type, waarbij de grens tussen het tumortje en de normale huid niet goed te onderscheiden is. Omdat het kleine uitlopertjes vormt in de huid wordt het “sprieterig” genoemd

*Oppervlakkig groeiende basaalcelcarcinoom:* groeit zeer oppervlakkig, vandaar de naam. Het kan erg op een eczeemplekje lijken.

Hoe herken ik basaalcelcarcinoom en wat zijn de risicofactoren?

De nodulair basaalceclcarcinoom is de meest voorkomende vorm van basaalcelcarcinomen. De plekjes zien er glad uit, als een glazig knobbeltje en soms met wat verwijde bloedvaatjes. Uiteindelijk ontstaat er midden op het knobbeltje een nat zweertje, waarvan de rand een glans heeft. Op het zweertje komt een korstje, dit korstje laat gemakkelijk los waardoor er weer een nieuw korstje ontstaat.

Er zijn drie risicofactoren:
- Genetische aanleg;
- Zonlicht;
- Mensen met een lichte huid.

Behandelingen

Een basaalcelcarcinoom is goed te behandelen, het zaait zich niet uit. Toch is het belangrijk om iets aan de basaalcelcarcinoom te laten doen, het is en blijft een tumor. De volgende behandelingen zijn mogelijk, informeer ernaar bij uw huisarts/specialist:

- Chirurgie;
- Moh's microchirurgie;
- Bestraling;
- Curetage/ Coagulatie.

Wanneer u eenmaal een basaalcelcarcinoom gehad heeft, bestaat de kans op meer exemplaren.

Vermoedt u basaalcelcarcinoom? Maak altijd even een afspraak bij uw huisarts, blijf er niet mee rondlopen!

----------


## tinededeken

Dank je voor de snelle reactie. 
Wat je schrijft wisten we al. Calvarie langs huisdokter, dermatoloog, chirurg.
Al 2 maal operatie ondergaan, nu blijkt dat het een derde maal moet, aanrader: Moh'smicrochirurgie en daarna een "gezichtsreconstructie."
wij zoeken mensen die ervaring met de ziekte hebben. Hoe is de evolutie bij hen verlopen. zijn we niet beter van alles "zo" te laten. Hoe snel verspreidt de kanker zich? Kan je er bij manier van spreken nog 20 jaar mee leven....?
Groeten, Tine

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Tine,

Wat vervelend dat het al tweemaal eerder is voorgekomen. Ik hoop voor je dat er nog iemand op dit forum is die ervaringen heeft en deze met jou wil delen.

Voor nu wil ik jullie in ieder geval heel veel succes wensen met de derde operatie!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

